# 17' Osborn "flats boat"



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Not quite the same boat but your post looked familiar for some reason:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262577932/0

I honestly had to laugh at your last paragraph, but only because that kind of stuff happens to me all the time. But by your second to last sentence it looks as if you're also an eternal optimist. Good luck!


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, optimism is my specialty.

I actually did run across that thread and a CL ad with the same style hull. I haven't been able to find anything else. The keys had a float on it that was stamped with a phone number and an address, but when I called some Spanish speaking lady answered. I said "Osborn Marine?" and she replied in Spanish, which I don't speak.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"I've had the boat for 2 years now, and would love putting money into making it look better, but I'm poor so keeping it running is hard enough.

I've had a huge soft spot repaired that I found when my trolling motor came off the boat. I purchased a new trailer because the one it came with was rusting apart. The VRO went out. The steering cable froze. Then had the tank check valve freeze... That's all been repaired

Now the starter is frozen, the battery terminal caught fire and  melted the battery terminal and battery cable, and the trolling motor battery charger has stopped working... Hopefully I'll have her running by Sunday.. It's killing me"
  

hell  -sounds like its ready to go ;D lol 
-good luck w' the repairs , i'm sure we'll find you some info on it..
             -anytide

p.s. ------------- is that your HIN # ???
xsbgsf13j192 
Model Year: 1992 
Certification Year: 1991 (October) 
Manufacturer: OSBORN BOATS-MAR INC


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

It'll be ready to go later tonight, I WILL fish tomorrow, haha.

I've already done a few ghetto fixes. I cut the end off and put a car battery terminal on the battery cable's burned nub. I tried to ghetto fix the starter, but the smack it with a hammer method didn't work... New starter is sitting in the passenger seat of the ol' jeep. The fuel primer bulb sprayed me with fuel this morning when I squeezed it, so I'll try to swing by anywhere with boat parts while I'm working... 

I've got some easy, relaxed, whiting fishing I'd like to accomplish..... My freezer needs stocking.


----------



## bigscrb15 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know a little about this boat. I own a 1993 Osborn F190. A 19' flats boat built by Osborn Marine. I was born and raised in Winter Haven, FL. The Osborn Marine company closed and moved locations in 2007ish. They sold most of their boat molds also. Some smaller companies are still making some of thier models, but not sure about yours. They took the money they made from selling their property and built a huge Honda Powerhouse store. If you look up Honda of Winter Haven that will get you in touch with the Osborns. If you want to get info on your boat talk to Mike Osborn. He is a really nice guy and may be ble to help you out. I too have a giant soft spot. Unfortunately they didn't build the best boat quality wise, but functionality wise, I wouldn't take another boat for my needs.


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

......You're the man!

The boat is sitting now.

I fixed everything that I'd listed so I took the boat out for a trial spin.... I got about 1 mile from the ramp and the over heating buzzer went off. My guess is the impeller took a dumpski. I've been so busy with school that I haven't had time to mess with it.

Put the trolling motor down and still went after some reds ;D


----------



## Garrett (Jun 19, 2016)

Do u have that guy mikes number ??


----------



## ReillyM (2 mo ago)

Garrett said:


> Do u have that guy mikes number ??


Hello. Not sure if you still post on here… I’m currently looking into a 1997 Osborn flats boat 17’. It has some rot in the floor around the center console but everything else is solid. Do you know what the stringers are made of and or do you know any info on this boat? I’m trying to get educated and see if this is even worth me messing with and purchasing. Thanks for any information in advance!


----------

